# MMC Watches | Design concepts



## dsmcastro

Hi, my name is Marcio Meireles, I'm from Brazil, graduated as graphic designer, I work most of the time with internet websites, digital interfaces, 3D modeling and graphic design. As a watch enthusiast I created a few concepts to put out some of the things I like. My first series was the Open Chrono. A line made my watches that have chronograph functions and open dials to show the mechanisms. The renderings are just to show the concept. I don't have as many knowledge about movements and machines. I only know the basic.

About the concepts, there's nothing revolutionary on them. As they are my first attempties on that field, it's important to do the known stuff before trying something innovative in that area. About that I always follow the Audemars Piguet slogan "To break the rules you must first master them".

Just recently I started another line, The King Of, more traditional, and the first of the series is The King of the Sky. An aviator inspired watch.

I've contacted some manufacturers on Switzerland, Germany and even China, they showed some interest on manufacturing them, but it requires a large investment before put out in this competitive field.

Here I'll just show some pictures, you can find more on my website www.marciomeireles.com.br and my Behance profile (Marcio Meireles on Behance)

I've been thinking to make some changes on some models to try make them look better. When I'm done I'll update this.
Regards.

MMC Open Chrono Master Tourbillon


















MMC Open Chrono Diver









MMC Open Chrono Racing Trax









MMC Open Chrono Number One









MMC The King of the Sky


----------



## SKrishnan

Lovely designs!

What movements are you planning on using?


----------



## spain72

Very, very beautiful.
I think they're perfect in this way!


----------



## dsmcastro

SKrishnan said:


> Lovely designs!
> 
> What movements are you planning on using?


Thanks, I really appreciate. I've contacted some manufacters they suggested some movements from ETA and some other options. I don't know too much about that, I'm still learning about movements and mechanisms, that is a very large field to study. But, so far these are only concepts, to produce them it will require more investment, I haven't looked for that yet, but I want to improve my design and expand my knowledge and make more contacts in this area.
If you have any suggestion about movements, feel free to share. I subscribed in this forum to learn as much as I can. Regards.


----------



## dsmcastro

spain72 said:


> Very, very beautiful.
> I think they're perfect in this way!


Thanks a lot for the feedback. But as a designer we always see room for improvements mechanically and aesthetically. And, like I said I don't have much knowledge yet about movements and mechanisms. So, I don't know for sure if these concepts have feasibility to be produce as they are now, but I'm totally opened for suggestions that can make my work even better, and at any disposal to help the way I can with my work as well. Regards.


----------



## SKrishnan

dsmcastro said:


> Thanks, I really appreciate. I've contacted some manufacters they suggested some movements from ETA and some other options. I don't know too much about that, I'm still learning about movements and mechanisms, that is a very large field to study. But, so far these are only concepts, to produce them it will require more investment, I haven't looked for that yet, but I want to improve my design and expand my knowledge and make more contacts in this area.
> If you have any suggestion about movements, feel free to share. I subscribed in this forum to learn as much as I can. Regards.


While there are many, many movements out there that we see in all manner of high end watches, unfortunately the choice is not that great for small watch makers with limited resources (myself included).

To do most of your designs with the "open chrono" you'd need a skeletonised movement.

I haven't seen any skeleton chronos myself - and going from the dial configurations on your designs you'd need an ETA-7750 and ETA-7753 (providing you are going down the Swiss path).

You'd need to get these skeletonised and customised to fit your designs and it would not be cheap.

You could use a standard ETA-7750 in your king of the sky model though.

If you don't want to outlay as much on movements and are happy to go with Chinese manufacture, the ST19 series of hand wind chronographs by Sea-Gull might be another option. But once again, you'd need them customised.

Most ODM manufacturers will want a MOQ of 250 to 500 units as well so you'd need to consider that in your calculations.


----------



## dsmcastro

Another fresh concept. MMC The King of Speed | Split-second chronograph



















Check out more images on Behance


----------



## Graphmaster

Dude, I really like your logo!!!


----------



## dsmcastro

Graphmaster said:


> Dude, I really like your logo!!!


Thanks man, I graduated as graphic designer, so visual identity is a huge part of the process. In case you need, just ask. Cheers.


----------



## dsmcastro

A GMT watch concept with a metal bracelet. MMC The King of the World


----------



## SKrishnan

Your new designs look just as great as the old!!!


----------



## dsmcastro

SKrishnan said:


> Your new designs look just as great as the old!!!


Thanks buddy. Actually I took some parts from older designs and made some modifications. For this last model I wanted to make a metal bracelet to see how it would look like and have another model for this concepts line. Now, I'll probably stop making new models and see what I can do on the previous designs to make them look better. There's always room for improvements and I always learn something new.


----------



## WilyB

dsmcastro said:


> Another fresh concept. MMC The King of Speed | Split-second chronograph


A truly inspired designed, a beauty. Bravo.


----------



## dsmcastro

WilyB said:


> A truly inspired designed, a beauty. Bravo.


Thanks for the appreciation, I'm glad.


----------



## dsmcastro

Hi there, based on a previous concept, I was requested to make a new design for a watch that will use the NE20 automatic movement made by TMI (a SEIKO manufacturer) for a watch that might be produced. It was suggested to put a rotative bezel with a 12 hours marker for a GMT kind of markers. Here are some sketches and 3D renderings. The virtual concept is almost done, but few changes may happen to improve the look. We contacted few manufacturers for feasibility and quotes, but we haven't decided if the brand will be mine or if we're going to create a new one, as well the boxes, distribution and all the marketing aspects and so far we don't have a clear idea of the final price because it will depend on the manufacturer costs at first. There are a lot of things to be done, but it's a good start.

The dimensions will be:
42mm Stainless steel with polished and brushed finish case
13.5mm thickness
22mm bracelet width
Power reserve indicator, day and date.


----------



## dsmcastro

New rendering


----------



## RBM

these renderings looks awesome! great details in these keep going


----------



## dsmcastro

Thanks for the appreciation. I'll try make even more detailed in the future. I've been in contact with some manufacturers but it's a long road to run yet...


----------



## sender

*dsmcastro

Just blown away, lovely.....keep plugging away at this
I will PM if i can think of a way to help you proceed
Cheers
*


----------



## dsmcastro

sender said:


> *dsmcastro
> 
> Just blown away, lovely.....keep plugging away at this
> I will PM if i can think of a way to help you proceed
> Cheers
> *


Thanks for the appreciation. I'll keep this updated of the entire process.


----------



## MogulFresh

What program are you using for these renderings. They look great.


----------



## dsmcastro

MogulFresh said:


> What program are you using for these renderings. They look great.


Thanks buddy. I use Blender 3D it's a free open-sourced software that has the same features of most of famous 3d softwares. Althought it's not as technical as Solidworks or Rhino but for concept renderings I think it fits, and you can have a lot of options to render.


----------



## bapackerfan

Great designs! I especially like the GMT. Keep up the great work, and best of luck to you!


----------



## dsmcastro

bapackerfan said:


> Great designs! I especially like the GMT. Keep up the great work, and best of luck to you!


Thanks buddy. Wish you the best too. And I hope Packers go better this season. I'm a cheese-head fan.


----------



## bapackerfan

dsmcastro said:


> Thanks buddy. Wish you the best too. And I hope Packers go better this season. I'm a cheese-head fan.


You know about the Pack in Brazil? Have you ever been to a game? I'm looking forward to seeing who they pick up in the draft, and I'm still trying to wrap my head around the notion of Julius Peppers wearing green and gold next season. Should be interesting!

Again, the best of luck to you!


----------



## dsmcastro

bapackerfan said:


> You know about the Pack in Brazil? Have you ever been to a game? I'm looking forward to seeing who they pick up in the draft, and I'm still trying to wrap my head around the notion of Julius Peppers wearing green and gold next season. Should be interesting!
> 
> Again, the best of luck to you!


No, I never been in US, but I watch the games on ESPN here in Brazil they get the full season, playoffs and superbowl. And everytime Packers is on, I see. But, I like american football and I watch other teams and games. But, I support Packers, because they are from a small town and play simple, instead of these greed of the major franchises all over US.


----------



## dsmcastro

What about mixing up a little and modify one of the most iconic watches of all time? This is a design test for a Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore with the bezel without screws (more likely the PP Nautilus, also designed by Gérald Genta) and a different pattern orientation, dial, pushers, hands, indexes and wristband snap.



















More on: MMC | Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore on Behance

The AP logo and name are property of Audemars Piguet, Le Brassus. This is a concept of a non-commercial project.


----------



## bapackerfan

I especially like the clean bezel on this model.


----------



## dwayne8910

I L0VE THE WHOLE DESIGN OF YOUR WATCH. I'M WONDERING IF YOU COULD TELL ME THE SOFTWARE YOU USE TO DESIGN YOUR WATCH OR APP THAT IS GOOD FOR WATCH DESIGNING


----------



## dsmcastro

dwayne8910 said:


> I L0VE THE WHOLE DESIGN OF YOUR WATCH. I'M WONDERING IF YOU COULD TELL ME THE SOFTWARE YOU USE TO DESIGN YOUR WATCH OR APP THAT IS GOOD FOR WATCH DESIGNING


Thanks buddy. I use Blender 3D it's a free open-sourced software that has the same features of most of famous 3d softwares. Althought it's not as technical as Solidworks or Rhino but for concept renderings I think it fits, and you can have a lot of options to render. It's a general 3D software, not specific to watch design, but you can find a lot of material and tutorials about Blender and start learning. Cheers!


----------



## dsmcastro

bapackerfan said:


> I especially like the clean bezel on this model.


Thanks buddy, that was the main idea, I took the idea of the bezel from the Patek Phillipe Nautilus, another watch designed by Gérald Genta, similar to the AP RO that he did few years before. I wanted the clean look, but with the bold aspect of the AP. Cheers!


----------



## dsmcastro

Another image, with the two finishing versions


----------



## dsmcastro

New rendering of older concepts


----------



## MRoy888

Really sleek designs. Keep up the good work!


----------



## dsmcastro

MRoy888 said:


> Really sleek designs. Keep up the good work!


Thanks buddy. Cheers!


----------



## dsmcastro




----------



## Nic1930

dsmcastro said:


> Hi there, based on a previous concept, I was requested to make a new design for a watch that will use the NE20 automatic movement made by TMI (a SEIKO manufacturer) for a watch that might be produced. It was suggested to put a rotative bezel with a 12 hours marker for a GMT kind of markers. Here are some sketches and 3D renderings. The virtual concept is almost done, but few changes may happen to improve the look. We contacted few manufacturers for feasibility and quotes, but we haven't decided if the brand will be mine or if we're going to create a new one, as well the boxes, distribution and all the marketing aspects and so far we don't have a clear idea of the final price because it will depend on the manufacturer costs at first. There are a lot of things to be done, but it's a good start.
> 
> The dimensions will be:
> 42mm Stainless steel with polished and brushed finish case
> 13.5mm thickness
> 22mm bracelet width
> Power reserve indicator, day and date.
> 
> View attachment 1406221
> 
> 
> View attachment 1410971
> 
> 
> View attachment 1410972
> 
> 
> View attachment 1410973
> 
> 
> View attachment 1406225


These are fantastic!! I wish you luck, and if they ever get manufactured I want one!!


----------



## dsmcastro

Nic1930 said:


> These are fantastic!! I wish you luck, and if they ever get manufactured I want one!!


Thanks man. I did this project for another company, but here I put my logo so I won't make any publicity. But, I guess they put this watch on stand-by because this Seiko movement is a bit more expensive and harder to get as they tought, so, maybe when they decide to produce, they'll change the movement, and for consequence, the dial elements too.


----------



## soopah

I really like your work! I'm going to try Blender 3D and see where I get. I've got some old concepts I want to develop into a working design and build a prototype. You have inspired me to get on it. I am already working with a manufacturer, but I so want to be able to see my design in better reality, and I think this is the program to try.


----------



## dsmcastro

soopah said:


> I really like your work! I'm going to try Blender 3D and see where I get. I've got some old concepts I want to develop into a working design and build a prototype. You have inspired me to get on it. I am already working with a manufacturer, but I so want to be able to see my design in better reality, and I think this is the program to try.


Thanks. I do encourage you to work on it. Blender is a free software, so you don't have to worry about licenses, and there are tons of tutorials and materials about it. I would recommend you, although you might feel that you want to make more detailed and complex work, to start with basics modelings and then improving your skills to advance to more complex works. It requires patience, but it's totally worth. Cheers!


----------



## dsmcastro

New project made for Manchester Watch Works. The TatoskoQ, 100M diver watch. The actual watch that will be produced may have some small modifications but will not affect the main idea of this concept.


----------



## BombFish

what the heck is that in the back? ... oh wait I think I know now

you designed this one for MMC???

your own designs are like ... uh, more pleasing to my eyes


----------



## dsmcastro

BombFish said:


> what the heck is that in the back? ... oh wait I think I know now
> 
> you designed this one for MMC???
> 
> your own designs are like ... uh, more pleasing to my eyes


Thanks. But, just to make clear. MMC is my personal brand as a designer, not just for watches, as long they are just concepts yet. I put my brand on the concepts I make just to show my work. I'm glad you like them.

This last project I made after requested by MWW - Manchester Watch Works, and I guess the prototype is about to be produced, but I'm not sure when, I guess until the end of the year, but the manufacturer maybe will announce on the forums. On the back of the watch is a symbol of a old mythic marine creature, probably inspired by Omega's seamaster symbol and others like that.


----------



## BombFish

Oh! Got it reversed. Both starting with M


----------



## dsmcastro

BombFish said:


> Oh! Got it reversed. Both starting with M


I see. No problem. Cheers!


----------



## dsmcastro

Gathered some old 3d projects parts and made some modifications to create a chronograph and a gmt diver watch concept.


----------



## dsmcastro

New project with a collection that includes a three hand watch, GMT and chronograph.


----------



## sduford

dsmcastro said:


> New project with a collection that includes a three hand watch, GMT and chronograph.


Gorgeous!


----------



## dsmcastro

sduford said:


> Gorgeous!


thanks!


----------



## Lukino_

dsmcastro said:


> New project made for Manchester Watch Works. The TatoskoQ, 100M diver watch. The actual watch that will be produced may have some small modifications but will not affect the main idea of this concept.


Right now on aBlogtoWatch frontpage, congratulations!
Love the "wet sand" dial, is that an idea of yours?


----------



## arr

dsmcastro said:


> New project with a collection that includes a three hand watch, GMT and chronograph.


That GMT is an instant classic!


----------



## dsmcastro

arr said:


> That GMT is an instant classic!


Thanks buddy, that collection is another I made from separated pieces that I was working for other projects and were not used, so I decided to put them together and see how they could work. The overall look is a bit too flat and look alike with some other current watches, but it's a good practice after all. Cheers!


----------



## dsmcastro

Recent project, 3D modeling and renderings for Vapaus Watches, a new micro-brand that is planning to launch their watches this year. Vapaus https://instagram.com/vapaus.co/


----------



## sduford

Ha! Didn't know you worked on those. I think they are gorgeous and I'm watching them closely.


----------



## dsmcastro

sduford said:


> Ha! Didn't know you worked on those. I think they are gorgeous and I'm watching them closely.


Ha ha... Thanks. The brand owner had a lot of suggestions and references and it was a challenge to make a concept with this minimalist/Bauhaus style that we see on brands like Nomos and Junghans and at the same time trying to give an unique personality so the watch doesn't look like a copy or homage. Cheers!


----------



## sduford

dsmcastro said:


> Ha ha... Thanks. The brand owner had a lot of suggestions and references and it was a challenge to make a concept with this minimalist/Bauhaus style that we see on brands like Nomos and Junghans and at the same time trying to give an unique personality so the watch doesn't look like a copy or homage. Cheers!


Well done, I think you achieved the goal.


----------



## dsmcastro

sduford said:


> Well done, I think you achieved the goal.


Thanks buddy. Regards.


----------



## dsmcastro

latest 3D modeling and renderings. Craig Henry Dual Time Day/Night Big Date. The watch will feature, at first, a red gold case and maybe steel and carbon fiber versions. It will use an ETA 2892-A2 with TechnoTime Module TT 651 24h Big date. The owner doesn't have any website or social media for now.


----------



## dsmcastro




----------



## seekingw

Very nice, i love the white dial


----------



## dsmcastro

seekingw said:


> Very nice, i love the white dial


Thanks, regards.


----------



## dsmcastro




----------



## r.stanly

Excellent design MMC. Have you ventured these into production? Would love to hear about the journey.


----------



## dsmcastro

r.stanly said:


> Excellent design MMC. Have you ventured these into production? Would love to hear about the journey.


Only some 3D projects I've made for other companies (like Manchester Watch Works) but the concepts that have my logo on them were not produced so far. Maybe one day.


----------



## Bram Utrecht

arr said:


> That GMT is an instant classic!


I agree. Would buy it as it is.


----------



## dsvilhena

Vamos produzir esses relogios! 

Enviado de meu XT1097 usando Tapatalk


----------



## dsmcastro

Thanks buddy


----------



## dsmcastro

dsvilhena said:


> Vamos produzir esses relogios!
> 
> Enviado de meu XT1097 usando Tapatalk


hahaha.. Em 3D é mais fácil... Para ir pra produção por enquanto só para os outros. Abraços!


----------



## watch-ing

very nice buddy, super designs. modern and fresh with a touch of classic. i would just wish more luminated stuff. very cool, big respect. keep it up!


----------



## dspt

hi smcastro, nice work, but I have some strange impression that your rendered dials are a bit shallow. I mean the distance between date on the date wheel and the dial surface is unrealistically small. It's like the dial is razorline thin and there's no empty space between dial back and date wheel. It's especially obvious on Vapaus renders. Or am I just imagining things?


----------



## MechaMind

Nice designs - but I would recommend that you would base your models on a definitve movement - It is difficult to keep proportions when it comes to keep functional dimensions- e.g. your open chrono . the transparent subdials would not show the picture you wish them to look like, unless you let develope the movement after your spec ( and if this one would work?!?) THe functional space above the dial ( where the hands run ) gives a watch an additional optical depth which would not work in your renderings and the thicknes of the glass does not come out as real ... means that your designs are neat ( they surely are) but risk of loosing the proportions and the look when adapting to a real movement would be rather high!


----------



## Chronopolis

Very nice work.
Subscribing - want to stay updated on your progress. 

Best wishes Marcio!


----------



## dsmcastro

dspt said:


> hi smcastro, nice work, but I have some strange impression that your rendered dials are a bit shallow. I mean the distance between date on the date wheel and the dial surface is unrealistically small. It's like the dial is razorline thin and there's no empty space between dial back and date wheel. It's especially obvious on Vapaus renders. Or am I just imagining things?


On the Vapaus I used a movement reference that wasn't the final movement of the actual watch, but the high domed glass contributes to that impression, on Vapaus watches the dial has the height that was suggested on the movement technical drawings, and I made it as thins as possible. On other 3D projects here I based real movements to start but, since they were just for visual concepts I made some tweaks that would have to be adjusted on a real watch, but they wouldn't affect the base design.


----------



## dsmcastro

MechaMind said:


> Nice designs - but I would recommend that you would base your models on a definitve movement - It is difficult to keep proportions when it comes to keep functional dimensions- e.g. your open chrono . the transparent subdials would not show the picture you wish them to look like, unless you let develope the movement after your spec ( and if this one would work?!?) THe functional space above the dial ( where the hands run ) gives a watch an additional optical depth which would not work in your renderings and the thicknes of the glass does not come out as real ... means that your designs are neat ( they surely are) but risk of loosing the proportions and the look when adapting to a real movement would be rather high!


indeed. All the watches I've designed are based on actual movements, although, as long they are just 3D concepts I can push some boundaries and make things just to achieve a visual result, but, of course, if they would be manufactured they would have to be modified but, it wouldn't change the base design that much.

on the open chrono specifically, the transparent subdials would have that grid applied on the dial, not on the movement. Pretty sure it would be very difficult, or maybe quite impossible  but, well, on a 3D model they create a good visual result.

pretty much like the concept cars or haute couture clothes that would be impossible to make/wear but gives visual guidelines that will be used on realistic designs.


----------



## dsmcastro

watch-ing said:


> very nice buddy, super designs. modern and fresh with a touch of classic. i would just wish more luminated stuff. very cool, big respect. keep it up!


thanks buddy, cheers!


----------



## dsmcastro

Chronopolis said:


> Very nice work.
> Subscribing - want to stay updated on your progress.
> 
> Best wishes Marcio!


thanks buddy. Regards


----------



## dsmcastro

Lukino_ said:


> Right now on aBlogtoWatch frontpage, congratulations!
> Love the "wet sand" dial, is that an idea of yours?


Ops, I missed that post.. Sorry for the (very) late reply...

This watch was made according to the owner of Manchester Watch Works suggestions and basic sketches, I gave some suggestions and made the 3D model that was manufactured later. The dial texture was inspired on the surface on the surroundings of a lake in Vermont, where they had the inspiration to make the watch.


----------



## MechaMind

I'm sure there would be a way to create that grid like subdial structre on Glass as laser is able to even engrave diamonds....

But I don't know a single movement with that many "open" visible gears ... so it should be difficult to paint the shown picture behind the windows... ( esp. about the upper both)

or are we talking about a manufacture movement....


----------



## dsmcastro

MechaMind said:


> I'm sure there would be a way to create that grid like subdial structre on Glass as laser is able to even engrave diamonds....
> 
> But I don't know a single movement with that many "open" visible gears ... so it should be difficult to paint the shown picture behind the windows... ( esp. about the upper both)
> 
> or are we talking about a manufacture movement....


Yeah, these gears were just to reinforce the idea, more like a 'poetic license'. An usual well-skeletonized tourbillon chronograph movement would fit as well (and of course, it costs a lot). Cheers


----------



## timefan44

liking this one a lot


----------



## MechaMind

What finally leads back to the question of the real movement For the idea you mentioned you would have to let make a customized manufacture tourbillon movement..

Which however could be rather impossible to get until you found a fab and let it develope for lets say somehow 7 digits costs


----------



## dsmcastro

Wow... Have been a little (well, but more than a little) away from watch design, but, here some of the last concept I've made from an incomplete commissioned work that I've decided to put my own name on it.


----------



## Chronopolis

Terrific!!!
Are these renderings or actual watch?

If the latter, how does one see about ordering one?

And do you have a FB page that I can follow?



dsmcastro said:


> Wow... Have been a little (well, but more than a little) away from watch design, but, here some of the last concept I've made from an incomplete commissioned work that I've decided to put my own name on it.


----------



## dsmcastro

Chronopolis said:


> Terrific!!!
> Are these renderings or actual watch?
> 
> If the latter, how does one see about ordering one?
> 
> And do you have a FB page that I can follow?


Hi, thanks for the comment. Those are 3D renderings yet, that project started as a commissioned work but, it was changed so I've decided to finish the model and put my name on it.

Unfortunately I can't make any investments on my own brand now, so those can't become real products in a short range, although I keep making projects for other independents brands.

I don't have a FB yet, but, I do have an instagram where I post some of my work on 3D modeling (not only watches, but games and other stuff too)
here the address
instagram.com/dsmcastro

Cheers!


----------



## dsmcastro

3D concept modeling of the upcoming Ledger Collection for Pirovani Watches, the partnership was made to create a watch concept inspired on the Ethereum Cryptocurrency, Blockchain and a new way of making business and investments. The watch will be manufactured and sold throughout exclusives ERC-20 and ERC-721 tokens (PRVN and PWTK). More information on Pirovaniwatches

The watches will feature a 42mm case and Selitta SW200-1 swiss movement and five finishing versions: inox bezel, ceramic beze and PVD coating.


----------



## dsmcastro




----------



## dsmcastro

New 3D project, this time I mixed some elements that I've created on previous projects and mixed them to create another GMT concept. Based on a 42mm diameter, ceramic and brushed steel bezel.


----------



## dsmcastro




----------



## amg786

Do you mind me asking what the set/ start up costs are for a project such as this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsmcastro

I'll send a PM for this.


----------



## dsmcastro

wow... almost one year without posting anything. Let's shake the dust off. Here two variations of a GMT and a single-date (yeah... I know) featuring jubilee bracelets.


----------



## ptawee69

dsmcastro said:


> wow... almost one year without posting anything. Let's shake the dust off. Here two variations of a GMT and a single-date (yeah... I know) featuring jubilee bracelets.


Beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsmcastro

ptawee69 said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## supawabb

dsmcastro said:


> New project with a collection that includes a three hand watch, GMT and chronograph.


Take the first two, put a name instead of the squiggles, add a small bit of print above the 6 o'clock marker and we have a winner.


----------



## dsmcastro

supawabb said:


> Take the first two, put a name instead of the squiggles, add a small bit of print above the 6 o'clock marker and we have a winner.


Yeah, a friend had the same idea and asked me to make a change and put his name on it (and the model name on 6 o'clock) I just had to change the date due to the movement selection (Sellita SW200-1) and the idea was to sell the watches through some criptocurrency tokens... but, the idea didn't go along.


----------



## dsmcastro

...


----------



## dsmcastro

A 3D concept for a moon phase, power reserve and big date watch... although this is just a study, since there are no movements with that particular design currently available, the concept was inspired on classic models.


----------



## dsmcastro

New project released. After a long while I present a new project. The Hero from Teodor Teodorovici.


















































Specs
42mm diameter
22mm lug width
automatic movement (these early prototypes were made using Miyota 8125, but, the production watches will feature an automatic Seiko NH35 movement)

Full project on: The Hero - Watch design - MMC Behance


----------



## Krispee

Some great designs, very much like the latest work, as I'm a bit of a fan of more conceptual style design. I'm using a Sellita in my project, they are pretty much a clone of ETA on some models. Not sure if they might work for yours.


----------



## Dingo2017

dsmcastro said:


> Another fresh concept. MMC The King of Speed | Split-second chronograph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out more images on Behance


love the panda look


----------



## dsmcastro

Krispee said:


> Some great designs, very much like the latest work, as I'm a bit of a fan of more conceptual style design. I'm using a Sellita in my project, they are pretty much a clone of ETA on some models. Not sure if they might work for yours.


Thanks! The initial designs were made with the Sellita SW200-1 as a movement choice (and references), althought, the brand owner asked to change (I believe due to production costs) to use the Miyota 8125, and now they are going with the Seiko NH35.


----------



## dsmcastro

Dingo2017 said:


> love the panda look


Thanks! Those are some old concepts, I may revisit them (sometime ) to update them.


----------



## Krispee

dsmcastro said:


> Thanks! The initial designs were made with the Sellita SW200-1 as a movement choice (and references), althought, the brand owner asked to change (I believe due to production costs) to use the Miyota 8125, and now they are going with the Seiko NH35.


Yes, the SW200-1 is around £170 I think from Cousins. I had to look the others up, not so familiar with movements, they are quite a bit cheaper. I guess it depends on your price point, where you see your place in the market.


----------

